# Discovered why I get anxious in crowded, noisy places



## Reclus

I have long had trouble with crowded noisy places. In particular what used to freak me out about them was that I could never follow what people were saying around me - everything just seemed to merge into an aural blur and I would have trouble sustaining conversations because I was so confused and unnerved. I could never hear what was going on and consequently used to avoid talking to people, because they would think I was drunk, stupid, or rude. Today, in a consultation with my doctor, I found out why.

Ear wax - decades of it. It was so bad, he told me to go to see a specialist just around the corner, so I wandered in without an appointment, and was in luck. Not only was she in that day (she's not there every day), she had a free slot in 15 minutes time.

It took her about 20 minutes to get it all out. She had to use an instrument, and there was a lot of tugging involved (ouch!). She said it was one of the worst cases of blockage she had ever seen. She was so impressed she was waving big black lumps of congealed wax she had pulled out of my ears in front of me so I could see (thanks lady...). She told me one ear was 100% obstructed and the other was almost totally obstructed. One ear was so bad the tympanum was being constricted, which may explain my problems with tinnitus and other strange noises in my inner ear.

The difference was immediately apparent. What I had always assumed was "normal" hearing was in fact the aural equivalent of low-fidelity mono sound, coming through a wall. Now I am hearing everything in crisp 360 degree surround Dolby Digital. I noticed the rustle of the fabric of my jacket against my shirt for the first time when I put it on before leaving the clinic. Out in the street, I was startled to hear all these noises I would not have been able to perceive before. Tonight, I went into town just so I could listen to all the noise, and sat in a crowded noisy restaurant, enjoying listening to people talking on the other side of the room.

This is one of the happiest days in my life.


----------



## the collector

Troll much?


----------



## PostieGamer

I had a similar thing when I first got contact lenses, I had somehow gotten used to reading signs and spotting people despite them being nothing more than a blurry blob in the distance, I didn't know any different. Now I've got contact lenses its like I have some super vision going on. Maybe I'll go get my ears checked sometime


----------



## Reclus

Fortunately, I have always had good eyesight - it's definitely worth getting your ears checked out though if you have any problems like persistent ear aches.


----------



## jammes

> Now I am hearing everything in crisp 360 degree surround Dolby Digital. I noticed the rustle of the fabric of my jacket against my shirt for the first time when I put it on before leaving the clinic.


Hahaha, this is the best story I've read on here so far. I got my ears syringed a year ago or so, and the Dolby digital effect hit me straight away.

My eyesights pretty bad though, maybe I need glasses for HD vision


----------



## Reclus

Now I'm going to an ENT specialist to get my airways checked. It looks like there may be an obstruction or something up my nose that makes it harder for me to breathe (-> lack of oxygen -> anxiety). I should have done it years ago.


----------



## Reclus

Bingo - the ENT guy found an obstruction up both of my nostrils. They even did a CAT scan to confirm the scope of the problem. It looks like I will be going in for surgery in July. It is a routine operation though, and it will improve my quality of life greatly.


----------



## nomoreants

There is a meditation technique where you have to listen to all the sounds around you which brings you to this moment and it brings peace and happiness.. may be you are having meditative experience.. We all hear all the noises but we mostly ignore them as we are too busy thinking other things...
Thanks for reminding me of this.. now im hearing all the noises around me and its amazing...


----------



## Reclus

It was a meditative moment, but it was grounded in a new reality that I hadn't experienced before. Something everyone else takes for granted but which, for me, at that time was simply amazing. I probably had a silly grin on my face too.


----------



## windchimes

I had this very same experience this past spring as the OP, I also became very dizzy and had alot of tests done for dizzyness, nothing was experienced and was told it could be a brain tumor, agh...told to get an MRI, well the dizzyness subsided and I am glad I did not get the test done now...


----------



## Reclus

Hello windchimes - it's good you didn't have to do that test. If that dizziness comes back though, do check it out.


----------



## yes

I manually pop and close my ears by blowing with my nose routinely. I don't have anything to back up these claims, but I feel that is helps, like it kepts my inner ear active and flexible and that it improves sound quality when done frequently. I've yet to do this ear thing at a doctor though, but I want it done too. I have some liquid that I can use at home however.


----------



## PainisLove

its amazing when anxiety is attached to a physical disability, its defenitly the psycho-somatic body-mind connection, im going through the same thing now with my ankle/proprioception but im almost over it too doing rehab work.. congratulations man, i know there are few feelings that can rival the one u just had, now i hope you do things to make you feel good and show yourself some love reward yourself everyday, nobodys gonna treat you like you peace


----------



## tikerkub

I lol'd. Kudos OP!


----------



## Reclus

Thanks! I am looking forward to a less stressful life after the operation.


----------



## Samuel123

its really nice to hear lol. Good read op


----------



## Reclus

I went through surgery on my airways this week and it was successful. It was very stressful, as I had never been in an operating theatre before, but by keeping calm and contemplative, focusing on the present, and not letting my brain take over, I got through it. It helped that the medical staff were all very professional and caring, right from the surgeon down to the orderly who showed me the right way to my room. I was also very lucky to have my "support team" along; a couple of friends who drove me to and from the hospital and kept an eye on me after the operation and helped me out. I am still in the recovery phase, but am looking forward to being able to breathe properly in the near future. For the time being I am taking things one day at a time, and am focusing on improving my strength and my health.


----------



## JenN2791

Definitely know the feeling. It was last year when my hearing went a little bye bye due to some wonderful flu I had at the time. I went to the doctor, and she ended up checking my ears and saw there was a particular amount of ear wax in there. 3-4 days after all that was taken out (I had an ear infection, so my hearing wasn't back 100% right away just yet), I was able to hear, well... everything. It was awesome. Strange how it brought back some levels of confidence I never had before either when out in public.

Strange how something so little could really have an effect on you..


----------



## hopefulhere

That is one part of my social anxiety. I've never been able to keep up with conversations because I can't hear. Don't know if it's earwax. Maybe I should get it checked out. 

I'm happy for you!


----------



## Still Waters

Ok,sorry if this sounds stupid and I don't mean to insult anyone - but how can this happen if you regularly clean out your ears??


----------



## JenN2791

Still Waters said:


> Ok,sorry if this sounds stupid and I don't mean to insult anyone - but how can this happen if you regularly clean out your ears??


I hear q-tips happen to push the wax into ur ear more than ...taking it..out...


----------



## Reclus

Yes, that's right. The nurse told me not to push anything solid into my ears, as it just pushes the wax back in and compresses it. Ear washes can help, but I was way beyond that.

Now I just have to get over the post-surgery nosebleeds. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## MissMichele

*Haha!*

I'm the same way.  I have to get these chunks of wax out of my ears. And I guess it has helped me. I understand people when they talk better.


----------



## Reclus

After several days of bleeding gunk out of my nostrils, my sense of smell started returning today. Nasal irrigation is a bit like being water-tortured, but it does seem to work.


----------



## thekp

I agree. I got a nosejob and my anxiety has decreased. easier breathing


----------

